# Happy Birthday Sally (mintchip)!!



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sally!!
arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:
 Hope your day is a great one & may you get extra Havvy kisses from Oliver & Comet


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh another First of the year birthday!!!!! Happy Birthday Sally! Hope you have a great day and the coming year is full of wonderment!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.!!!!!
I hope you have a wonderful day - and that it will last all year long.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

arty::clap2::cheer2:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY:cheer2::clap2:arty:*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:llama::cheer2:arty:Happy Birthday!arty::cheer2::llama:

Hope you have a wonderful day with family & friends!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sally, have fun on your special day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SALLY!!!!

GO CAPRICORNS! WHOO ....ound:

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a great birthday, Sally!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Sally!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: *Thank you!!!!* :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2:Happy Birthday Sally!:cheer2:
:drum:Hope you have a fantastic day!:drum:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hope you had a WONDERFUL birthday, yesterday!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

arty: :cheer2: Happy Birthday Sally! arty: :cheer2:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sally!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Hope you get many puppy kisses!


----------

